# Meat Head



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I made it last year, everyone loved it! No one could figure out how I did it until someone started eating off the meat, lol. I will try to put my pic up, still can 't figure out the pictures!! How do you guys get pics on without attachments??


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

yummum29, just click on the icon in the message box with the picture of the mountain landscape and enter the location of the image. I usually upload the photos to my profile on here to make it easier.

Here's mine from '07. Don't seem to have too many up to date photos from the last few Halloweens, plus I would consider this to be one of our best ones so far. Considering not doing it this year since not too many people eat from it because they are either afraid of ruining it or are just freaked out by it.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Cheebs!! That is a fantastic m eat head!! I'm thinking of doing one again this year, but I won't expect people to eat it this time. It really does gross out people..


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Thanks! We typically try to get it into the fridge by the end of the night, and try to salvage some of the meat. Last year, we hardly put any effort into it since we were so focused on decor (moved into a new place so had to completely rethink our set-up). People were actually excited to see it and wanted to eat from it. Go figure.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I love doing this one every year, regardless of whether they eat it or not. It freaks people out, and to me it's like having another prop on the table. I use Prosciutto ham though, it looks more like muscle/sinew than regular ham, and put the meat that I know they'll actually eat all around it:










http://www.theghostess.com/recipes.htm


----------

